# Ladies over 40 with OE IVF any positive outcomes?



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

I'm started to stress a little over being 40 and will or won't my 6th cycle actually work or now. 

I've had a history of problems main one being my left hydro tube which previous clinic clipped in 2010.. anyhow after multiple BFN's I went to BMI for the operator to remove and he did just that along with a cyst the size of a tennis ball and multiple adhesions.. Anyhow he said I'm now returned to normal and has advised I try again with my recent AMH result of 6.7 AFC of around 6-9 and just waiting on my FSH. 

So my question is have many ladies over 40 using OE made it to a BFP.. I've been convinced for years that the word and two lines don't exist  

xxx


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds like you're a new woman with cyst, adhesions and hydro gone. Yes it is definitely possible. I just turned 43 and am 5wks after 6 cycles. It was a frozen blast from our 5th cycle 6 months ago and I reckon not having all the fertility drugs in my system was a big help, we did natural cycle. In fact some clinics now advocate embryo banking for older ladies, of course you have to weigh that up against freeze and thaw success rates for your clinic but could be a consideration. If you have hydro is other tube definitely clear and have you done the hidden C test thru Serum if not would check these too plus Immunes ?
Mel x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Mel D, 

Thank you so much for your reply.. May I say a MASSIVE congrats to you, well done you and you must be totally thrilled to bits. 

I've got 2 frozen 3day embies but due to there only being two I'm scared to use them but a natural FET was my thought prior to surgery. Now I've had the surgery consultant tell me that the cause for my failures may of been due to the state of my insides left by an NHS IVF clinic and the fact the clip was in the incorrect place I'm thinking of just trying one last fresh and adding my frozen eggs (from 2012) for fertilisation into the mix and seeing if I can reach blasts and if nothing add to my frosties for the future cycles should I need them before jumping for DE. My right tube is twisted so there's no chance of anything getting in or out lol. Saying that he wanted to leave it in place just incase  

I've had the hidden C test which came back clear but I'm taking the anti's just in case, I've also had all my immunes tested and all clear apart from raised NK Cells so I have all the immunes drugs as precaution (had them all last time too) to include Pred, Clexane, Intralipids and Gestone. 

I'm just hoping and praying to god it's the tube problem and state of my ladies garden that was the problem. As two clinics seem to agree I should try again and both are independent from each other.. Hoping they are so right. xx


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. The very best of luck
x


----------



## PollyWolly (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello ladies

hbkmorris - we've chatted on the over 40's thread and as you know, I have had success this time around (4th attempt) with OE.  I'm 44 in October and I'm 23 weeks pregnant.  So yes, it can happen!

Hope this gives hope to others too - I used to love reading posts like this when I was cycling as it keeps you positive!

Polly X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha you knew I'd show up here sooner or later  You bet your sweet ass it can work girl


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Yayyyyyy 

My little golden nuggets of support, encouragement and love.. Thank you.. PollyWolly how you feeling? 

Blondie71.. hello flower, lovely to hear from you and you bet I'm going to kick my own ass into the positive thinking frame of mind. 

Girls do you mind me asking.. What was your AMH & FSH results when you did your BFP cycle? I've had my AMH back of 6.7 and FSH at 6.6 day 2... But I only ever get around 6 eggs and I'm classed as a poor responder. 

I'm starting with the pill this time then I'll do short flare protocol (which suits me well).. dreading the pill as I suffer from headaches and I'm sure it's going to have every side affect going which is why I stopped taking it in my 20's xx


----------



## Em 40 (May 12, 2014)

Been a member for a while but never really used the site.
Feel at a low point as AF arrived yesterday again for the 34th month running. Have had 1 ivf and 1 frozen transfer both earlier this yr both unsuccessful. Had all tests done and have no causes of concern just that I'm 40. My partner has only 3% active sperm but double the sperm count with some morphology issues but on 1st ivf had 10 eggs fertilised by icsi. My AMH level is 15.7 so have an abnormally high egg reserve for my age.
Feeling really deflated. Not sure what to try next. It's just nice to see others in same situation and not to feel I'm the only one. X


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Hbk hi - here I am 43 and 10 1/2week pg (still too scared to jinx though). My AMH is 21 and AFC 14-16, FSH between 5.5-6.5. Good luck!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

OH WOW mamochka.. That's amazing news.. Congratulations.. Totally thrilled for you my sweet. You had an amazing AMH level and AFC count.. blimey girl don't think I've had that level lol. Thank you so much for words of encouragement x

Hello Em 40.. Sorry you hear of your negatives.. I know the feeling only to well. 
You also have a wonderful AMH level so you've lots of beauties in there it's just a case of finding them golden egg within the hens nest. Have you though of either changing protocols/clinics. Thought about immunes testing (if you've not already) personally although I take the meds I too have nothing wrong apart from a gammy, nasty hydro that was clipped in 2010 which would you believe it was clipped in the wrong place and now I'm left hydro tube free and feel wonderful.. I've a restored leather handbag!! Ha ha if only it was that simple ah. 

I was always told we look at 3 cycles before BFP.. well that theory fell out the sky with me but now I honestly believe it's cycle no 1 tube free which has got to be better than darn nasty tube in. 

I'd speak to your clinic again as you've a lovely AMH level and I'd keep trying. Chin up. All the best. 

xx


----------



## Em 40 (May 12, 2014)

Hi hbkmorris 
Thankyou so much for ur words. We did sign up with a new clinic and were about to start a new fresh round 3 months ago but my partner felt another cycle with all the cost implications and stress would really affect us. After our consultation with new doc they prescribed the same treatment which I found disappointing as u know we're always trying to understand why there's a problem and try to fix it. I did have a full blood work done for clotting as had previous dvt which included all my immuno stats. They were all fine but my clotting part was just on the edge of ok results. The clinic had said when we started treatment to put me on aspirin daily so as we haven't moved on with treatment I decided to take anyway to see if this would be the factor stopping us. They said that when the egg tries to implant my blood May clot quickly thus preventing attachment. That's why this month was so hard as that hasn't worked either. I take epo up to ovulation and have just statrted taking agnus cactus as with both ivfs even when on cyclogest I was bang on my normal cycle of 30 days. My bbt always stays above my control line until 1 day after AF arrives which is totally against what it says on sites. 
The waiting around and trying new things I think is worse than the 2ww lol. 
Thankyou again 
Em


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh Em, you are so not alone. 

My ex partner had the same thoughts after our 2nd cycle and then I pushed & pushed for more.. After the 4th it had broken our relationship in two because he already had a child and it never seemed that important to him. IT was so sad after 7 years together to fall apart over wanting to full fill my dreams of being a mommy but I knew this was a burning desire I had to full fill with or without him. 

Then in 2013 I found myself going for it alone which bloomin hurts but every frog I've kissed since (there's only been 1) didn't turn into prince charming so I continue on my own with the full support of my family and friends. 

Personally I wish I'd changed clinics years ago as my clinic from 2013 are totally amazing. They tell what's what with no false rainbows. They tailor make a protocol for you dependant on blood results and previous history. I only have lowered NK cells but they still give me the full immunes package to which my GP kindly gives me an NHS px which saves me loads of pennies. 

If your sticky blood result is a little high then I'm not sure 75mg asprin is enough and I'd of thought Clexane would be better for you. I have to have Gestone injections for progesterone as I used to always bleed prior to OTD therefore the cyclogest was never enough for me. I also have Evorel patches which is extra estrogen as once again that can be on the low side. The LP never suited me at all and this time I start the pill on day 2 of next bleed with will 'quiet and calm' my eggs in prep for the short flare protocol.. now I've never used them before so I've no idea of the outcome yet but I'm led to believe a lot more clinics are using it as a primer like the long DR with buserelin but it's a gentle process rather than being so harsh on your body. I'm going to be having bloods and scans every few days to check my progress which again I've never really had before.

I promise you a clinic that can tailor make a cycle is worth their waiting gold to seek a clinic that can do that. There are lots of things clinics can do these days and with a juicy AMH that you have I'd push to go again with a clinic that won't just stick to LP because they can control your body more. xxx


----------



## PollyWolly (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi girls,

Can't remember what my FSH was but my AMH was 26, quite high for an old bird!!  

Because we did a short protocol I didn't end up with a lot of eggs - 8 I think in total - with 5 that fertilised.  Some people on here get around 20 eggs or so!!

When you've been on this site for a while you read so many different stories and journeys - we really have all been through it haven't we??!

Mamochka - I am so pleased for you, I really am   

I've started waking up in the morning feeling a bit sick but okay once I get up and going and I get terrible heartburn no matter what I eat but apart from that, I can't complain.

X


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

I had success at 44 with frozen embryos from a couple of months earlier. It was a natural cycle, we transferred four blastocysts and one became my baby. 

I think it helped not having drugs in my system and also to be able to sync the transfer better with my implantation window, these were 6 day blastocysts transferred four days after I ovulated (which was on day 9), so they were transferred on cycle day 13 and that worked for me! 

When I was 42, a year and a half earlier, my AMH was 5.9 and FSH was 12.6, I never had them tested again though. I too was finding it hard to believe that IVF could ever work at all! I was also stimulated with only Clomid when the embryos were frozen and believe that the eggs were better quality because of this. I had better results than with any of the injectable cycles!

I also found it reassuring to read stories like this to help keep my faith that it was possible.

Good luck,

Flyby.


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

It's really inspiring to read your stories and congratulations to all of you who have had success. 

I just failed ivf with maximum dosage of drugs and human growth hormones. We only managed to get two eggs and neither fertilised. 

Flyby. Were you given clomid on your natural cycle when they collected the egg or to prepare your body for the FET?  I have a follow up consultation to discuss natural ivf but my clinic are reluctant to include any meds.  Thank you for any advise you can give. Btw my amh is now zero.


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

I had Clomid to stimulate egg production, I took three 50mg pills from cycle day 2 up until egg collection, produced 6 eggs and four made it to blastocyst, the only time I had blastocysts! I was never intending to transfer them on that cycle as I was waiting to heal from a fibroid removal. Then a couple of months later I had a natural supported frozen embryo transfer, where I took Prednisolone and estrogen from day 2, adding in progesterone from the day before transfer.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

AMH tested at age 40 was a staggering 55 I was convinced I had PCOS but didn't have the weight, excess hair etc and sure enough it wasn't PCOS and still can't be explained my own theory is tubal damage so bad my body switched off ovulation possibly?? that is the only thing I can say cos Penny said she was at a loss because I had defiedthe biological ageing process and had fertility she expected in her young egg donors as I had 17 eggs collected thru her and also the previous clinic.

FSH was 7.7 x


----------

